# Low Profile DVB-C Karte mit CI?



## s1mon (15. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nach intensiver Google Suche nach einem guten Thread zum Thema DVB-C Karten bin ich heute hier im Forum auf diesen Thread gestoßen, der mir schon viele Fragen beantwortet hat - echt super und vielen Dank schonmal.

Mein Problem ist Folgendes: Da ich vor habe mir einen HTPC zu basteln der bei mir in den Fernsehschrank passt, brauche ich eine *Low Profile* DVB-C Karte mit CI Interface. Da scheint allerdings nicht besonders viel Auswahl zu bestehen - die unschönere Alternative wäre eine externe USB Variante.

Eine vorhandene interne Low Profile Karte scheint die Terratec Cinergy C HD CI zu sein, allerdings sieht mir der CI Slot nicht gerade Low Profile aus 

Eine andere habe ich aktuell nicht gefunden. 
Die aktuellen USB Varianten sind:
- Technisat cablestar combo HD
- Terratec H7

Hat jemand eine andere USB/interne Empfehlung für mich oder kann man ein Low Profile CI Modul irgendwie nachkaufen und verwenden? (das ich noch ein alphacrypt brauche ist mir klar)

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2010)

Es sowieso laum DVB-C Karten - da darf man den tollen Kabelanbietern danken, bei denen man nie weiß, welcher Anbieter nun welche Verschlüsselung oder SmartKarten braucht...


ne möglichkeit wäre: Mystique CaBiX-C2, PCI | Geizhals.at Deutschland  und dazu dann das passende (??? lieber beim Hersteller nachsehen...) Modul: Mystique View Common Interface | Geizhals.at Deutschland  das Modul kannst Du vorne im PC einbauen. 

oder die hier: Technisat Cablestar HD2 HDTV DVB-C PCI (4098/3733) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  da seh ich aber nicht, wo und wie das CI mit ins Spiel kommt. Hier ein Bild: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - TechniSat CableStar HD 2  vlt. schau mal bei technisat.


----------



## s1mon (15. November 2010)

Also für Unity Media mit meiner aktuellen Smartcard brauche ich definitiv Alphacrypt Classic, das steht leider fest.

Die Variante mit dem CI Interface im 3,5" Slot ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Sache - nur muss ich dann mit meinem Gehäuse nochmal überlegen.

Auch auf die Digital Devices DuoFlex CT PCIe bin ich inzwischen gestoßen, die soll sogar MCE kompatibel sein. Allerdings müsste ich da noch das passende CI Interface finden...
​


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2010)

s1mon schrieb:


> Also für Unity Media mit meiner aktuellen Smartcard brauche ich definitiv Alphacrypt Classic, das steht leider fest.


 ja, ich meinte ja nur, dass es WEGEN der ganzen Suppen, die jeder Anbieter für sich kocht, wenig Auswahl gibt - da müßten die Hersteller von jedem Modell 4-5 Varianten auf dem Markt haben, das lohnt sich halt nicht, auch weil mehr und mehr Leute die Nase voll haben und auf das sowieso kostenfreie SAT umsteigen...


----------



## s1mon (15. November 2010)

Da hast du natürlich recht. Aber da ich Kabel in den Nebenkosten habe kann ich mir die Anschaffungskosten und den Aufbau der SAT Schüssel sparen 

Die erwähnte Digital Devices Karte ist mir allerdings irgendwie zu teuer, das CI Interface kostet ja auch nochmal über 70€ da. 

Da frage ich mich ob DVBViewer nicht sowieso besser zu handhaben ist als die im MediaCenter integrierte Software.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2010)

DVB-Viewer soll sehr gut sein, aber das hat ja nichts damit zu tun, zu welcher Karte Du greifst, oder doch? ^^


----------



## s1mon (15. November 2010)

Doch schon, denn die DVB-C Karten sind bis auf die Digital Device Dinger alle nicht mit dem Windows Media Center kompatibel. Deswegen heisst ne andere Karte auch das ich DVB Viewer oder eine andere Software brauche...


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2010)

Ach so, da müßte doch aber an sich ne Software bei der Karte dabei sein?


----------



## s1mon (15. November 2010)

ja bei den Technisat ist wohl ne abgespeckte DVBViewer Version bei. Werde ich wohl testen und ggf. die Vollversion für 15€ kaufen. Aber eine Komplettlösung nur mit MediaCenter wäre schon schön gewesen.


----------

